# Really, really frustrated (disturbing pics)



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

I spoke to the lady that runs the cat shelter I sometimes help in. It was a conversation that left me really sad. Almost 200 cats, 40 something of them sick, no help as usual. She collected a hound that has been beaten up so falls each time he runs, he can walk but he can´t run and she has him with a foster who might not keep jim much longer. She took in another dog, 11 year old with atumor so no one wants him. Now she has a cat that has had his tailed pulled off along with the last vertebra. She has mobility in the legs so they are trying to operate and cure her, she is being expressed daily to wee and poo. Montse says she is so good, keeps purring and butting her head for a pet whenever they go in to cure her, the vet an everyone say she is so good. This is too frustrating really, how can this go on? how can people be so cruel? This is the little lady (not lovely pics)

She told me a big shopping mall is lending her a hall for three days to hold an event. The last one we organized was a success and I think she was telling me so I could do something but I have almost zero time and it was so horrible running around to get people for the stands. My friends just want people causes (most of them), plus I´m at a time without funds due to my book launch. But the conversation today really, really saddened me. No one helps and the few that do are overwhelmed. I´ve written a friend to see if she can help, I think I´ll volunteer to organize even if I can´t be there that day.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

oh the poor girl looks in such a state. my cat had her tail amputated due to someone swinging her by it - that was bad enough but this looks horrendous i'm sure you will do your best for this rescue even if you cannot be there for the event.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

She is just one of the many cases, I just don´t know how this is going to go.


----------



## petergettins (Sep 23, 2011)

very sorry to hear about this, I hope the event goes well.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

well lets see how it is planned, as there are no volunteers, everyone is working and I don´t see how Montse can do anything more. I have written her to tell her that I can help plan it. If I guilt trip my sister she might come with me to be in one of the stands (I will try and go one day), if it´s done after my book presentation and my mother is here (she is coming for a month) she might want to help out. It just seems the never ending story.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

omg that is awful the poor cat.
really dont know how to help being so far away but if you can let me know whats needed maybe i can arrange some help from here. xxx


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

CC thank you, I have no idea either. It was just sad to hear once again the situation of things. She found a cat and had the appointment to be spayed only for the cat to give birth two days later (apparently she wasn´t showing) so to top it all, there are 5 newborn kitties. Almost 200 cats in all and too few adoptions. I have told her I will organize the event for her, she can´t do it, with the runs, vet visits, picking up cats, food, litter...

Anyway anyone can think of helping would be great, even if it´s helping me organize from a distance. This is what I have come up with so far, considering that I don´t know who can man the stands I feel they should be as few as possible.

-Raffle tickets sales with prizes people will want to buy them for (ideas are welcome)
-Food stand with cakes, biscuits, coffe, tea, chocolate and maybe lemonade.
-Guessing stand- Guess how many sweets in the jar, guess what a gift basket weighs...
-Jumble sale stand.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I can do car boot sales and cake sales here, thats not a problem and i enjoy baking so will be fun. Will give me an excuse to spring clean the house aswell.

I can also do a sponser horse ride and ask work if they can help me with that. not much i know but hopefully it will help alittle.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> I can do car boot sales and cake sales here, thats not a problem and i enjoy baking so will be fun. Will give me an excuse to spring clean the house aswell.
> 
> I can also do a sponser horse ride and ask work if they can help me with that. not much i know but hopefully it will help alittle.


Ooooooooh, that would be really really great. Any help is more than welcome. This is so nice, two countries coming together fos a lovely cause


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

My daughter and her friends also want to help the cats and are going to be doing some things at college, i think a disco is being planned. i will let you know what they all do. xxx


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

If you say where abouts you are you never know you may get some volunteers from pf


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

delca1 said:


> If you say where abouts you are you never know you may get some volunteers from pf


Sunny Spain


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> My daughter and her friends also want to help the cats and are going to be doing some things at college, i think a disco is being planned. i will let you know what they all do. xxx


Oh my!!! I´m really touched. This is such a lovely combined effort


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

This is the website of the shelter

Asociación Protectora De Animales LARA

Sorry it´s in spanish but these days google...


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Set up a 'Justgiving' page you never know once you post the story and pictures and keep it updated with progress reports it may well do quite well.

Online fundraising donations and ideas - JustGiving


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

912142 said:


> Set up a 'Justgiving' page you never know once you post the story and pictures and keep it updated with progress reports it may well do quite well.
> 
> Online fundraising donations and ideas - JustGiving


Never done this before but sounds interesting.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

merlin12 said:


> Never done this before but sounds interesting.


I know a couple of people that did it for sponsoring good causes and it was amazing how much they collected but a word of warning you must keep it updated with loads of pics and stories of progress to keep the momentum going. Some stats on costs, a paragraph from the vet treating the cat etc is always helpful.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

912142 said:


> I know a couple of people that did it for sponsoring good causes and it was amazing how much they collected but a word of warning you must keep it updated with loads of pics and stories of progress to keep the momentum going. Some stats on costs, a paragraph from the vet treating the cat etc is always helpful.


will pass it on to the shelter. Thanks a lot people it´s really encouraging


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have shown this distressing photo to some people in my village, mainly pensioners who support me with my rescue, they was very upset and are going to help me/you/cats.
One lady is doing a cake stall this saturday, so i think whats best is if i post everytime they do something to raise money then keep everybody updated on how much funds each event raises for this rescue.

Another lady who volunteers for the local small shop will put a big box for people to donate cat food/toys/beds etc in, i hope this is ok Merlin but if i do anything wrong or you dont agree please do tell me. xxx

So first cake sale is this saturday and i have 53 pensioners making cakes so its going to be a riot of oldies saturday morning, glad im at work.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> I have shown this distressing photo to some people in my village, mainly pensioners who support me with my rescue, they was very upset and are going to help me/you/cats.
> One lady is doing a cake stall this saturday, so i think whats best is if i post everytime they do something to raise money then keep everybody updated on how much funds each event raises for this rescue.
> 
> Another lady who volunteers for the local small shop will put a big box for people to donate cat food/toys/beds etc in, i hope this is ok Merlin but if i do anything wrong or you dont agree please do tell me. xxx
> ...


How won´t I agree? Thanks this is great...I was waitting to surprise Montse with your efforts, she is going to be so happy. She really needs a break and this gestures are what really count.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Its not much help though, what i really wanted to do was set up foster homes to help more but i dont know where to start with that.

Out of interest as im rubbish and stupid how much is £10 english pounds worth in spain?


----------



## Simon's cats (Aug 14, 2011)

That poor poor beautiful cat.

Facebook and twitter are very very good for creating awareness for rescues and also helping for events and enlisting new members. It can be a good way for people to help that work full time but get computer time in the evenings to contribute ti rescues


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Simon's cats said:


> That poor poor beautiful cat.
> 
> Facebook and twitter are very very good for creating awareness for rescues and also helping for events and enlisting new members. It can be a good way for people to help that work full time but get computer time in the evenings to contribute ti rescues


We are on facebook

https://www.facebook.com/AsociacionProtectoraDeAnimalesLARA

Daily post are put up with the cats, their problems...but Spain has a very long way to go with animal care and cats just run on the streets looking for food in the bins. There are just too many on the streets.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Its not much help though, what i really wanted to do was set up foster homes to help more but i dont know where to start with that.
> 
> Out of interest as im rubbish and stupid how much is £10 english pounds worth in spain?


Foster homes are seriously needed. Yesterday she was telling me that between two people she had 30 cats divided.

10 pounds is about 15 euros and that can buy tins of wet food. At least she tries to give wet food daily but the company that was donating the ones they coudn´t sell stopped. A company gives them litter but she has no help to transport the sand to the shelter which is in a town outside Madrid. I saw the other day she was asking for help on fb for transport.

Last year in June when we had the event we raised 6000 euros which I guess only on vet bills...the cats go to various vets who put it on the accountbut that has to be paid at a certain point. You can imagine, we have both leukemia and immuno cats who need daily meds, cats that need operations, neuter and spay...

I know all shelters are in a bad way but I see someone who is trying her best for the cats, she doesn´t keep them in cages, they are in rooms with their cat trees and beds..(except those that have just come in although she has managed to do separations in the rooms so they see each other and are not in cages) and she really loves them. In Segovia where she lives, she has a reputation because she defends them and she has a very sharp mouth
I remember on my bday we were talking and she was telling us how some young boys were getting their kicks out of hitting cats with their cars, she went up to them and told them to stop, they got defensive and all important and she said "If you continue, I will go to the police and report you for rape and they will believe me" the look on her face must have convinced them because the incidents stopped. My guest were shocked at all the things she said and they must have thought her crazy but pleading wasn´t getting her anywhere.

At the end of the day too many cats, in horrible situations, too few adoptions and people that adopt and return because they wee outside the box or they climb on furniture..we have heard too many excuses.

So for this shelter any tiny help is really, really welcome because it isn´t sustainable. I´ve rambled a lot


----------



## Poppycat (Sep 9, 2011)

Put a prominent 'Donate Now" button / paypal link on the FB page. Just tried to find one now to donate but couldn't .

Is there any way of translating posts to English ....either a translate button or a mirror page in English ? I don't know much about Facebook but a translate into any language of choosing button would be good if available.

You'll get a bigger global audience and more buy in if people understand the posts.


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Its not much help though, what i really wanted to do was set up foster homes to help more but i dont know where to start with that.
> 
> Out of interest as im rubbish and stupid how much is £10 english pounds worth in spain?


If you really want to help with fostering and rehoming some of the cats let me know I will look into transport options from Spain.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

scatchy said:


> If you really want to help with fostering and rehoming some of the cats let me know I will look into transport options from Spain.


Oh my!!! I welled up here It just feels like a light at the end of the tunnel somehow.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Poppycat said:


> Put a prominent 'Donate Now" button / paypal link on the FB page. Just tried to find one now to donate but couldn't .
> 
> Is there any way of translating posts to English ....either a translate button or a mirror page in English ? I don't know much about Facebook but a translate into any language of choosing button would be good if available.
> 
> You'll get a bigger global audience and more buy in if people understand the posts.


I have sent a message about the translation botton, there is a donation option on their website both for banks and paypal

Asociación Protectora De Animales LARA

In donaciones


----------



## Poppycat (Sep 9, 2011)

Paypal gives me this error:

_Ha introducido un importe no válido. Asegúrese de que todos los signos de puntuación se han introducido correctamente y de haber incluido únicamente la parte numérica del importe. Por ejemplo, si el importe es 5,00 EUR, debe introducir 5,00.
_

Pls translate as still can't do


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Merlin, dont get your hopes up too much, as you know im completely full and would need to find suitable foster homes which will take time.

Im happy in the mean time to do events to raise funds and have food donated.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Merlin, dont get your hopes up too much, as you know im completely full and would need to find suitable foster homes which will take time.
> 
> Im happy in the mean time to do events to raise funds and have food donated.


I know and I understand 100% as you also have your shelter to think of as well but I can´t help feeling hopeful as every little help matters. Your responses have been really great, it means a lot to us. It is encouraging and I wish we could get the same help here then we woudn´t be in this mess. But as patience is not one of my virtues, I can´t wait for people in Spain to wake up and react so I look in every possible avenue


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Poppycat said:


> Paypal gives me this error:
> 
> _Ha introducido un importe no válido. Asegúrese de que todos los signos de puntuación se han introducido correctamente y de haber incluido únicamente la parte numérica del importe. Por ejemplo, si el importe es 5,00 EUR, debe introducir 5,00.
> _
> ...


Ok, just tried it to see what the problem was. Just put the amount without a , or . In spanish decimals are with a , unlike in english. Thanks a million. I just did it and it worked.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have emailed a few people who i think will help me, waiting for them to get back to me.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> I have emailed a few people who i think will help me, waiting for them to get back to me.


Thanks, will keep looking just to see if they reply


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Does she have any young cats? say upto 2 years old. I have somebody who can take 4. transport is an issue though but im sure something can be worked out.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Does she have any young cats? say upto 2 years old. I have somebody who can take 4. transport is an issue though but im sure something can be worked out.


we have all the ages, all.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I dont know how transport or costings are worked out but i have a foster home to take 4 cats, not much i know when you have 100's but 4 is better than nothing.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> I dont know how transport or costings are worked out but i have a foster home to take 4 cats, not much i know when you have 100's but 4 is better than nothing.


Of course it is better than nothing, it is really good news. Let me see what Scatchy says, she asked me for the price of a pet passport. Thank you very much. Really


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

An idea for raffle prizes - could you ask local businesses if they're willing to donate goods or services, such as a voucher for a haircut/manicure/massage etc, a meal voucher from a restaurant or a film voucher from a cinema? Often when it's for a local charity/good cause, local businesses are willing to do this as it looks good for them (you could give them a certificate/letter of thanks to display in return).


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

NaomiM said:


> An idea for raffle prizes - could you ask local businesses if they're willing to donate goods or services, such as a voucher for a haircut/manicure/massage etc, a meal voucher from a restaurant or a film voucher from a cinema? Often when it's for a local charity/good cause, local businesses are willing to do this as it looks good for them (you could give them a certificate/letter of thanks to display in return).


yes, this is a great idea. The problem is finding cat lovers, however one of the sponsors (more a dog lover but helps us) has a theater so maybe she can give us tickets. Good work


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

I just asked, one of the possible prizes for the raffle are tickets for the theater


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have just checked the donation food box, we have 3 beds, 9 boxes of wet food.
I have put in a donation in the tin for funds of £50 which is what i meant to do over xmas, then somebody else has just put in £20. so thats £70 funds i have all ready which i hope will help.
I will empty the food donation box monday as i dont want the parcel to be too heavy to post.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> I have just checked the donation food box, we have 3 beds, 9 boxes of wet food.
> I have put in a donation in the tin for funds of £50 which is what i meant to do over xmas, then somebody else has just put in £20. so thats £70 funds i have all ready which i hope will help.
> I will empty the food donation box monday as i dont want the parcel to be too heavy to post.


That is great news beds need to be changed constantly as some are really, really old and wet food is a very needed luxury. Great job CC


----------



## Ayla (May 3, 2012)

I know there is no need to say this but I only want to say that everything that Merlin tells about that shelter is totally true. I know it quite well, there was where Merlin and I began our friendship. We are trying to help. So I have tears of happiness in my eyes reading all those post, and I would like to say thank you very much to all this people with such a great heart, trying to help those animals from another country. In Spain, people who cares animals and fight for the animal's welfare feel sometimes very lonely . But the attitude of people like you encourage us to keep fighting for them. ¡¡¡¡¡THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I for one never doubted Merlin at all, i know what im doing to help doesnt even scratch the surface with the help needed and i never realised how much hard work rescue was until i recently set up my own rescue.
I know any help is greatly appreciated. xx


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Just asked Montse About Maysi (the cat in the pics). She says that one day she is better and the next she is worse. Let´s see what else she tell me, she needs an operation anyway. Thanks CC, I´m thinking of an auction on Ebay, any ideas of what can be interesting?


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

I´ve had an idea, what do you guys think? 

I could put up an ebay auction of 5 different items and that way could raise funds. I have lots of comics, novels, dvds. A brand new waffle maker and recipe book and I could look for other things. I don´t know how buyable they are but being for charity maybe...


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Update on Maisy. We are waitting for the swelling to go down so as to see the damage on her spinal chord, the hole where her tail was seems to be closing and she no longer has fever. I met with the shelter founder today and plans are movinf forward for the great fundraising event. Fingers crossed. Going to do small auctions of books and co on fb also.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Poor Maisy! I am praying she will be OK. 
I do some fund raising for a wildlife hospital. I sometimes where a fox outfit and a walk with a walking stick and I put a bandage on my head to look injured. I then ask if anyone would donate a£1 and then they can take a photo.

I think you can easily make a cat costume as you can get the ears, whiskers and tail ETC from ebay and then where a black Leotard with leggings.

Also I make jewellery. I order a lot of bits from china on ebay and make it up. 
They sell very well as everything on my stall is under £5.

One Lady makes Lovely cakes.

I hope your fund raising Day goes well and you get some nice Donations xx


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

jill3 said:


> Poor Maisy! I am praying she will be OK.
> I do some fund raising for a wildlife hospital. I sometimes where a fox outfit and a walk with a walking stick and I put a bandage on my head to look injured. I then ask if anyone would donate a£1 and then they can take a photo.
> 
> I think you can easily make a cat costume as you can get the ears, whiskers and tail ETC from ebay and then where a black Leotard with leggings.
> ...


I hope so too, so far my auction has only 2 items that have been bid but I´m full of ideas. I like that idea a lot. Let me see if we can get someone to sew the costume. We have been offered a hall in a shopping center and I´m planning a whole day of activities. I´ve even persuaded my sister who isn´t so much into shelter to be at the food stand with me. I really hope it works, people just don´t like donating to the cat shelter, I´ve once again been told the people and not cat speech again.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Since you all showed so much concern for Maisie, I wanted to show this short video taken of her yesterday so you could see her progress. Keep in mind that she was not able to walk when she came to us

VID20130519-WA0000 - YouTube


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I saw this on FB and not sure if this is something that may be worth exploring
Harmony Fund 
(I haven't had a chance to read through the blurb myself yet but just caught my eye).


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks will look into it too.


----------

